# Sad, sad Craigslist



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I periodically check Craigslist for cigars/humidors, and stumbled upon the following:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/for/755656886.html
"Cuban Cohiba Esplendidos 35 Anniversary. Considered to be the most rarest cigar and highest rating cigar! These are straight from the factory and sealed with all the stamps and authenticity documents. Please email for pictures and any questions. [email protected]."

He was going for $1200 a box. I emailed him for the pictures D), and he informed me that he had the Aniversarios ($1200), some Esplendido *tubos* ($65 each) and a box of Romeo Churchills ($1000). I returned him an email informing him that since Esplendidos have never been released in tubos, and Aniversarios only came in 500 individually numbered humidors, he was stuck with a bunch of fakes. I have an inkling he knows exactly what he has, so I told him he was a dirtbag.










Box split, anyone?


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

And this is why Craigslist and Ebay are about the (in my best simpsons' comic book guy voice) "worst places ever" to buy Habanos!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Only Fuentes said:


> And this is why Craigslist and Ebay are about the (in my best simpsons' comic book guy voice) "worst places ever" to buy Habanos!


Agreed - I would never (repeat: never) buy Habanos on either website, whether they looked good in pictures or not.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

If he is some dirtbag selling fakes, call the cops on him...might make him think twice in the future...


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

mtb996 said:


> If he is some dirtbag selling fakes, call the cops on him...might make him think twice in the future...


"911 This call is being recorded."

"Yeah, hi - I went to buy some cuban cigars from this guy downtown and when I got there they were fakes. Can you help me get my money back?"

"Your name and address, sir? We'll be right over."

LOL


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I had a feeling Esplendido tubos were bogus...sadly a friend of mine (who gets in legitimate CCs when he travels and at other times) got taken on a box of them at a gun show last year.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

"I returned him an email informing him that since Esplendidos have never been released in tubos, and Aniversarios only came in 500 individually numbered humidors, he was stuck with a bunch of fakes."

 What do you mean? I am smoking an Esplendidos Tubo right now....


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I am kidding...


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

It is already flagged.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

When I started in hi-tech investigations, eBay was our main problem. Now, Craigslist (and to a lesser extent Kijiji), are head and shoulders above the rest for on-line crime. That's really too bad, there are still plenty of honest sellers out there with legit products - unfortunately it simply wiser to stay well away from either site with respect to our hobby. My :2


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't call the cops, it's kind of a karma thing.

What I have seen done to great effect is to post a 'counterpoint' ad. Keep an eye out for these 'fauxhibas' and post an ad right next to his explaining that these are likely fake and why they are. Then the buyer can make a more informed decision and you aren't getting the seller arrested.

I have my finger on the pulse of the local BMW community and every time we see a dude selling a misrepresented BMW on CL, we shut him down in this fashion. Knowledge is power, it works.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> He was going for $1200 a box. I emailed him for the pictures D), and he informed me that he had the Aniversarios ($1200), some Esplendido *tubos* ($65 each) and a box of Romeo Churchills ($1000). I returned him an email informing him that since *Esplendidos have never been released in tubos,* and Aniversarios only came in 500 individually numbered humidors, he was stuck with a bunch of fakes. I have an inkling he knows exactly what he has, so I told him he was a dirtbag.


I'm no CC afficionado by any means, never been able to buy a box. But I happen to have in my vinotemp an empty Cohiba Esplendidos box that originally contained 25 "Tubos de Alumino".

I had a pig roast over Memorial Day and it was attended by a few Cuban friends. One of them had two boxes of cigars with him that he was sharing with the rest of us that smoked cigars. This empty box was left outside at the end of the night and I kept it to keep some loose singles in. Now you've got to go and tell me that the cuban cigars he was passing out that he said he got in Cuba were fakes. Damn. And here I was thinking the whole time that he was a helluva nice guy. I wonder if he knew they were fakes? Oh well, we enjoyed anyway and at the price of $0 I've certainly had worse.:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rizzle said:


> I'm no CC afficionado by any means, never been able to buy a box. But I happen to have in my vinotemp an empty Cohiba Esplendidos box that originally contained 25 "Tubos de Alumino".
> 
> I had a pig roast over Memorial Day and it was attended by a few Cuban friends. One of them had two boxes of cigars with him that he was sharing with the rest of us that smoked cigars. This empty box was left outside at the end of the night and I kept it to keep some loose singles in. Now you've got to go and tell me that the cuban cigars he was passing out that he said he got in Cuba were fakes. Damn. And here I was thinking the whole time that he was a helluva nice guy. I wonder if he knew they were fakes? Oh well, we enjoyed anyway and at the price of $0 I've certainly had worse.:r


Sorry friend, no legitimate Esplendidos A/T have been made.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd do a split if they were glass tops...... Karma will catch up to him


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for getting my sale flagged, jackass. 














 :chk


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Paging Addiction! More Cohibas for your Bryan!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

vicvitola said:


> Paging Addiction! More Cohibas for your Bryan!


So not funny bro.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Addiction said:


> So not funny bro.


:hn:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Amazing the extent they go to in the "presentation" of the box.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

No Cohibos? I'll pass, but looks very tempting. :hn


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Amazing the extent they go to in the "presentation" of the box.


Yeah - it's funny that a box that has no legitimate counterpart (nothing to copy) ends up looking exponentially better than when they try to copy a legitimate box.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Sorry friend, no legitimate Esplendidos A/T have been made.


And add this. I forgot that not only is the box Tubos but they were also Anniversary Tubos. So it looks like I hit the Jackpot.:chk


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Who the hell would buy cigars off of craigslist?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I WANT AN F'n COHIBO
I want one in my humi.
I also would like to find a glass top Cohiba Box. I think they are pretty cool. I really don't care about the cigar, I just want to own one.


....and Rob, leave Bryan alone. Why you always pickin on him?
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

fsjonsey said:


> Who the hell would buy cigars off of craigslist?


In reality I might. I've contacted several criagslisters who were selling cigars and I was fairly sure what at least two of them were selling was legitimate. And there was at least two others that I am 100% sure were legitimate.


----------

